# What a monster!



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

**mouths drops to the floor**

What a stunner


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! :O
He is gorgeous!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG! :shock: 

*drools* whata gorgeous boy!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he's gorgeous!

I don't see an unbelieveable amount of muscle though. He looks like your average dressage Friesian to me. Is he a stallion? that might be why he has a thick neck


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

@ eventerdrew
He's not a stallion, and he's not an average Friesian. The Friesians of these days are way less muscley and way smaller. And have less feathers. He is out of an ancient pedigree. It's just ashame they gelded him when he was young.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

:shock:: Scoutrider is unable to reply at the moment, she is trying to find a towel to clean the drool off her keyboard...

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kspay03 (Jun 18, 2009)

SO PRETTY! wowowowowo


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very good looking!  Nice pictures once again!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

<----------**Horse greed sets in deeper**


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree. what a drop dead gorgeous horse. I want one!!!!!!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Simply beautiful! Stunning!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

freiow;ahngvi9peabvnrieaog;hri

Oh crap, now my keyboard is malfunctioning from all the drool. LOL.
He is absolutely stunning and a gorgeous mover. O,O


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

That horse is awesome!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I could kill her!! He's gorgeous D=


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hehe the rider looks like shes crying in all the pictures.

I mean that horse....

hehehehe....shes crying. =)


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow what a beautiful boy


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Handsome boy, what is his breeding?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He's a nice horse with very nice uphill movement which is very nice to see. Definately not a bodybuilder though. Of course at the moment I'm training a foundation bred 16 hand halter quarter horse, who is simply massive. When I'm on him its like riding a tank, and the woman who owns him who also bred him, bred for that kind of muscle, so its all natural instead of being steroid induced like a fair amount of other halter horses. But I do really like the Fresian. Very nice mover. She's a very lucky woman.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

HOLY COW! that horse is just stunning! look at that thick neck.


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Woah! That is one big horse! Very beautiful though!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he sure is big! :O Very cute, though.  What a looker!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is a gorgeous horse! beautiful photos. He looks like he is very powerfull under saddle, he carries himself well but he doesn't look overly muscular to other friesians out there.
Some great photos by the way, would love to take photos of a stunner like that


----------



## horseloverrach (Jun 1, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!! He's beautiful! Absolutely stunning


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

*He is breathtaking! Thanks for the great pictures!*


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

what a gorgeous guy, i think you should kick her for gelding him lol.


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Shes got a competition today with him so, I'll get my camera out.

And about his muscles, you can't see it very well on the pictures. Once your next to him, you just want to hide undercover before his muscles will kill you. O.O
It doesn't matter if some of you own a horse that is 1000 times wider and bigger, stop making a tiny thing into a big discussion. I know what he looks like and believe me, he is massive.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Jealous! He's gorgeous!!


----------

